# Vergiftet und unheilbar? Blick auf toxische Gaming-Communitys



## Marc Schmidt (25. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vergiftet und unheilbar? Blick auf toxische Gaming-Communitys* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Vergiftet und unheilbar? Blick auf toxische Gaming-Communitys*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Dezember 2021)

Hervorragend geschriebener Beitrag.  Dickes Lob. 



> "Das Internet ist eben so und man braucht halt ein dickes Fell".


Ein dickes Fell tut jedem gut, damit man nicht alles an sich heran lässt. Dabei geht es vor allem um Resilienz und an dieser fehlt es schon in frühen Jahren, da Kinder kaum noch lernen, Konflikte zu lösen. Es ist wichtig, dass man schon früh lernt, was man in einer solchen Konfliktsituation tun kann und wie man sich selbst schützen kann.

Generell wird im Netz eine Diskussionskultur an den Tag gelegt, bei der sich mir die Fußnägel nach oben rollen. 

Toxisch ist übrigens auch jemand, der der Meinung ist, dass meine Rechte da aufhören, wo seine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten (nicht Rechte) beginnen. Zu oft hab ich erlebt, dass ich angegangen wurde, obwohl ich nachweislich sachlich und nüchtern ein Thema erörtert habe. 

*Aber! *Sich ein dickes Fell zulegen reicht nicht aus und löst das Problem toxischen Verhaltens im Internet keinesfalls. Es reicht also nicht zu sagen "Mach das Spiel halt aus" oder "Leg dir n dickes Fell zu". Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und Politik sowie Firmen müssen gemeinsam an Lösungen arbeiten, damit toxisches Verhalten zumindest gemindert wird, ohne dass andere mit Einschränkungen auf ihrer favorisierten Plattform leben müssen.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich schließe mich da an: Toller Artikel und auch ein unfassbar wichtiges Thema, das eigentlich in jedem sozialen Netzwerk, jeder Community und auf jeder Website, die Userkommentare zulässt, ausgiebig behandelt werden sollte.

Ich selbst spiele so gut wie gar keine Onlinespiele (allerdings nicht nur wegen toxischer Mitspieler, ich mag's einfach stressfrei zu zocken), aber all die genannten Punkte erlebe ich trotzdem immer wieder, z. B. auf Youtube, in Foren, in den Kommentaren verschiedener Websites usw. Und das beschränkt sich auch nicht auf Gaming-Themen, sondern ist generell im Grunde überall zu finden. Ganz extrem z. B. auch auf Nachrichtenseiten, egal wie seriös die sind.

Ehrlich gesagt macht mir das Verhalten solcher Menschen, die oft auch in Gruppen auftreten, ziemlich Angst. Wie soll das noch enden? Das hört ja nicht einfach auf, indem man die Leute darauf aufmerksam macht. Das Problem steckt tief in den Menschen drin, daran sind keine Spiele Schuld oder "unfähige" Mitspieler oder die Corona-Nachrichten, unter denen eine "Meinung" geschrieben wird. Oft ist es sicher so, dass die Leute einfach frustriert sind und einfach mal Dampf ablassen wollen (hätte nicht gedacht, dass gerade in Südkorea die Gamingszene so toxisch ist), aber ich glaube, das ist nicht immer der einzige Grund. Wer ab frühester Kindheit mit toxischen sozialen Medien und Menschen aufwächst, der kennt einfach nichts anderes und wenn die Leute dann älter werden, dann lässt sich deren Mentalität eh nicht mehr ändern.

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, was man da noch machen kann. Sicher kann man solche Leute melden und im allerbesten Fall wird denen dann der Account gesperrt, aber das war's dann auch. Die erstellen sich dann einfach nen neuen und machen an der Stelle weiter, wo sie aufgehört haben. Und zumindest bei Youtube scheint das gar nichts zu bringen. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Kommentare, Videos und Kanäle ich schon gemeldet habe, die Beleidigungen, Drohungen, gefährliche Falschinformationen usw. enthalten. Da kam nie eine Reaktion drauf. Die entsprechenden Leute und Kanäle verbreiten auch heute noch ihren geistigen Durchfall.

Irgendwas muss sich in der Mentalität der Menschen ändern und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll. Ich finde das ganze Thema echt deprimierend und beängstigend.


----------



## khaalan (25. Dezember 2021)

top artikel!...

ich habe meinen amiga damals 1998 bekommen, spiele also seit über 30 jahren und als dann die online-gaming-geschichte losging war ich auch von anfang an dabei und konnte für mich folgendes feststellen:
- über die zeit hinweg ist das verhalten der spieler immer schlimmer geworden.
- während der anfänge des onlinegamings war der altersunterschied zwischen den spielern nicht so hoch wie jetzt. das hat sich heute geändert. allein dadurch entsteht schon irgendwie ein mieses verhalten.
- sobald ein spiel f2p wird bzw. als f2p rauskommt, zieht es ein gewisses klientel an spielern an, ... aber auch fällt hier die angst weg, das man seinen account verliert, was die hemmungen nimmt, sich daneben zu benehmen.
- was frauen angeht: hier musste ich feststellen, das die damen sich da manchmal in etwas hineinsteigern und vieles falsch interpretieren. in meiner ersten wow gilde waren wir ungefähr 40 männer, es wurde ein derber humor an den tag gelegt, dann haben wir eine frau aufgenommen und die hat uns auch nach ein paar tagen verlassen, weil sie sich angegriffen gefühlt hat. 


heute weiss ich bei einem neuen spiel, das ich mir die entsprechende spielecommunity/clan/gilde, die zu mir passt suchen muss, dann gibts auch weniger probleme


----------



## TheSinner (25. Dezember 2021)

Boa Alter, ich hab mir gerad die verlinkte "OMG A GIRL" Serie reingezogen und was da abgeht ist ja einfach nicht auszuhalten. What the actual fuck? ISt das ECHT so für Frauen? Ich hab das noch nie mitbekommen (vielleicht weil ich mehr MMOs zocke) aber wenn DAS der status quo ist würd ich als Mädel erstmal so richtig keinen Bock mehr haben und mich auch nicht "outen" wollen. Bloß schade dass solche Gehirnamöben sich offenbar nie so dort verhalten wo ich mich herumtreib, die würd ich verbal so plätten dass sie heulen zu Mutti rennen. Is ja widerlich, echt.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (25. Dezember 2021)

Das hört erst auf wenn Handeln auch wieder mit Konsequenzen verbunden ist. Da nützt alles Reden nichts.
Früher waren die Leute in Gedanken sicherlich genau so drauf. Sie haben nur meistens den Mund gehalten, da sie eine direkte, physische Konfrontation gescheut haben.


----------



## BladeWND (25. Dezember 2021)

Die meisten fühlen sich doch nur besser wenn sie andere runtermachen, ob andere User oder Firmen oder was auch immer, das sieht man auch hier im Forum. Selbst die News wie auch hier auf der Seite passen sich an, weil es mehr Klicks bringt.


----------



## Superkuh (25. Dezember 2021)

Wow, nachdem ihr uns das ganze Jahr über mit eurem seichten Amouranth- und Asmongoldbrei regelrecht eingelullt habt, haut ihr am Ende des Jahres einen Artikel dieses Kalibers heraus. Alle Achtung, für mich gehört dieser hier (zusammen mit Tonis letztem NFT-Beitrag) zu dem besten, was ich seit langem bei euch gelesen habe. Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich hier noch vorbei schaue. Absolut verdientes Daumen hoch.

Leider muss ich mich kurz fassen, da glaub Weihnachten ist und wir meine Eltern besuchen müssen. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Fuckward-Theorie etwas für sich hat. Das Internet mit seiner Anonymität holt leider  die dunkelsten Seiten aus vielen Menschen hervor.  Solche Augenöffner wie dieser hier sollten daher fast zur Pflichtlektüre werden, bevor man einen Account bei Spielen oder sozialen Medien eröffnen darf. Am besten zusammen mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Erkenntnisaufsatz, das wäre ein Traum 

Ich weiß zwar, dass ich meine Meinung auch sehr vehement vertreten kann, aber ausfallend oder toxisch bin ich meines Wissens noch nie geworden. Alllerdings versuche ich allgemein Diskussionen zu vermeiden, da im Internet meistens nur derjenige gewinnt, der mehr Geduld, mehr Zeit und mehr Kaffee hat.

Gerade zu dem Fall Drachenlord hat Sascha Lobo auf Spiegel.de einen exzellenten Artikel geschrieben, in dem auch das Versagen des Strafrechtssystems kritisiert wurde, da bei seiner Verurteilung kaum besrücksichtigt wurde, dass der große Internetmob es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, ihn systematisch in den Wahnsinn oder gar in den Selbstmord zu treiben. Ich verlinke es hier nicht, da ich nicht weiß, wie gerne Links zu Nachrichtenportalen hier gesehen werden, aber werft mal einen Blick rein. Auch wenn ich öfters nicht Lobos Meinung bin, dieser hier ist lesenswert.

Gruß und Muh an alle und friedliche Tage


----------



## Zybba (25. Dezember 2021)

Guter Artikel! 
Als ehemaliger Täter könnte ich hier und da einige Gegenbeispiele bringen oder relativieren. Aber das ist unnötig. 
Insgesamt hast hast du das Thema sehr gut behandelt. 
Weiter so! 



Marc Schmidt schrieb:


> Anti Defomation League


Wird anders geschrieben.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Dezember 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Guter Artikel!
> Als ehemaliger Täter könnte ich hier und da einige Gegenbeispiele bringen oder relativieren. Aber das ist unnötig.


Relativieren ist nicht nur unnötig, sondern ganz simpel absolut falsch.


----------



## FalloutEffect (25. Dezember 2021)

Ein guter Artikel. Ich persönlich kann die Argumente der Hater warum zum Beispiel der Drachenlord auf übelste beleidigt wird nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn mir die Meinung mancher Menschen nicht passt, weil sie aus welchen Gründen auch immer, seltsame Verhaltensweise oder Ansichten haben, ignoriere ich das. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis sie zu "belehren". Das scheinen einige nicht zu können und da ist das Problem. 

Ich habe wenige MMOs gespielt, eigentlich nur mal vor 7-8 Jahren SWTOR. Aber es langweilte mich mit anderen zu interagieren und von deren Tagesplan abhängig zu sein bzw. sie von meinen. Die wenigen mit denen ich kurz für schwierigere Missionen unterwegs war, gab es keine Probleme. Deswegen kenne ich das Mobbing-Problem nicht persönlich. Es ist aber wichtig Cybermobbing mehr und mehr Beachtung zu schenken, da Computerspiele mittlerweile einen wichtigen Platz im Leben vieler Jugendlicher nehmen.


----------



## arrgh (25. Dezember 2021)

Guter Artikel der Schmid/t-Brothers. Definitiv ein wichtiges Thema. Interessant fand ich vor allem das erwähnte "Empfehlungs-System", sollte man definitiv verstärkt in Multiplayerspielen einbauen.

Nun aber zu einer komplett nebensächlichen Beobachtung meinerseits, die ich aber dennoch ansprechen will. Und zwar beziehe ich mich auf folgende Aussage des Artikels:



> " Vorweg wollen wir aber erwähnen, dass es keinesfalls darum geht, die koreanischen Spieler als besonders toxisch darzustellen.Toxisches Verhalten ist ein Problem in jeder Region."



Ich finde diese Passage deshalb so interessant, weil sie  eine genauso bedenkliche Erscheinung unseres Zeitgeistes darstellt. Nämlich, etwas überspitzt formuliert, die beinahe schon hysterisch geartete Angst davor, Gefühle anderer zu verletzen.

Auch ohne diesen expliziten Verweis würde kein vernünftiger Mensch jemals auf die Idee kommen können, dass die Artikelschreiber diskriminierende Ansichten bezüglich der koreanischen Spielerschaft hegen würden. Aber offenbar empfindet man heutzutage vielerorts die Dringlichkeit, sich moralisch abzusichern und pausenlos zu beteuern, dass man nicht zu verallgemeinern gedenke, dass man ja nicht falsch verstanden werden wolle und ähnliche Dinge dieser Art. Diese hypervorsichtige Art  Inhalte zu kommunizieren oder Meinungen kundzutun kommt ja aber nicht von ungefähr, sie ist das Produkt einer Gesellschaft, die sich zunehmend immer mehr... verletzt fühlt.

Die täglichen (berechtigten und unberechtigten) Vorwürfe der Intoleranz, Diskriminierung und des Sexismus sind ja mittlerweile aus den Schlagzeilen nicht mehr wegzudenken, und dass das etwas mit den Rezipienten macht, versteht sich von selbst. Oder anders herum: Wenn ich mir die genannten Zeilen des Artikels vor Augen halte, dann sehe ich vor allem eines: Den Verlust des Vertrauens in den Mitmenschen (dass dieser bereit ist, dem Gegenüber gerecht werden zu wollen, ergo ihn nicht auf einzelne Aussagen festzunageln gedenkt, um daraus ein unfaires Fazit abzuleiten) sowie den Verlust der Eigenverantwortung. Denn ob ich mich verletzt fühle, oder nicht, das hängt in gewissen Fällen auch maßgeblich von mir selbst ab: Von meiner emotionalen Reife, meiner Resilienz und meinem Wertehorizont.


----------



## Sunshade (26. Dezember 2021)

Habe die Sache mit dem Drachenlord auch mitbekommen. Die "Opfer" haben sich bei der Beschreibung des Tathergangs auch noch einen abgegrinst. Einfach nur ekelhaft. 
Das Internet ist voll von toxischen Verhalten. Sei es in den Kommentaren diverser Nachrichtenmagazine, Gaming Foren (z.B. Star Citizen), Social Media,... Mit der Anonymität sinkt die Hemmschwelle leider massiv. Allerdings wäre es auch fatal, mit dem richtigen Namen unterwegs zu sein. Siehe Drachenlord. Am besten beteiligt man sich erst nicht an den Diskussionen.
In Spielen verzichte ich auch meistens auf den (Voice)-Chat. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es in Spielen andere Möglichkeiten zur Kommunikation bzw. Aufgabenverteilung gibt. Zum Beispiel könnte man in vielen Spielen eine Art Commander-Modus einführen, welcher jedem Spieler individuelle Missionsziele erstellen kann. Für den normalen Casual-Spieler sollte das ausreichen.


----------



## combine (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich kenne 3 Typen von toxischen Spielern:
Der Noob Basher: hat ne kurze Zundschnür und geht schnell an die Decke wenn er mit Leuten in ein Team kommt die schlechter sind als er oder das Spiel noch nicht so lange haben. Von ihm kommen meist persönliche Beldeidigungen ala "Ideot, Degenerierter, Hurensohn, Behinderter, Vollspast" etc.

Nr 2. finde ich pers. besonders nervig, der "bad sport Pro"
Das ist jemand der entweder durch besonders viel Skill, besonders viel Wissen oder Youtube Exploits auffällt und dann zusätzlich zu seinen Triumph sich noch wie ein Arsch verhält in dem er dich zb. loser nennt oder den chat mit "hahahaha" spammt kennt man auch als die ez'er.
Dieser Typ wartet dann nur darauf das was zurück kommt um denjenigen richtig vorzuführen weil er ja in seine Fähigkeiten vertraut und weis was er kann. In MMO's sind das die Leute die in größeren Gruppen ins PvP gehen und dann jagd auf einzelne machen oder auf LvL 70 in LvL 50 gebiete zum PvP gehen und wenn nach dem 5ten kill jemand wagt etwas zu schreiben gibt es erst richtig auf die nuss.

Nr 3. ist der "Troll"
Nicht immer nervig manchmal auch spassig. Der Troll nimmt das Spiel nicht ernst und macht eigentlich nur Schwachsinn und fordert explizit den Noob Basher heraus damit dieser doch explodiert. Trolle können alle möglichen Formen der Beleidigungen benutzen, viel rassistisches und antisemitisches generell etwas gegen Minderheiten. LGBTQ hass. Eigentlich ist das einzige Ziel dieser Leute: Das Spiel zu sabotieren und den anderen den Spass zu nehmen, mit allen Mitteln die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen.

Wie geht man jetzt damit um?
Je nachdem wie man sich fühlt. Manchmal ist ein kleiner Banter auch was erfrischendes ansonsten habe ich so ne meta entwickelt wie ich mit den 3 gruppen fertig werden kann:

Dem Noob Basher muss man lediglich klar machen das man ein neuer Spieler ist und das Spiel noch lernt, für besonders dramatischen Effekt kann man sich sogar noch entschuldigen. Oder man fängt halt an zu trollen wenn man gar keinen Bock hat auf ihn, das würde ich aber erst machen wenn er sich gar nicht mehr einkriegt und natürlich leiden dann auch die anderen Spieler im Team drunter.

Der bad sport pro ist nervig ich geh ihm am besten einfach aus dem Weg. Wenn man merkt das sich jemand mit viel Erfahrung in einem Spiel an wesentlich schlechteren,undergeard oder unterlevelten Spielern misst dann kann man das völlig unkommentiert lassen, was ein bad sport Spieler ist sollte jeder wissen auch er selbst. Man sollte auch auf keinen Fall auf sein sticheln eingehen, denn genau das will der bad sport pro da er so seine Macht ausüben kann um euch ohne Missverständnis zu zeigen wo euer Platz ist. Wenn man ihm aus dem Weg geht nimmt man ihn schlicht den Wind aus den segeln.

Bleibt noch der Konter für den Troll. Der Troll weis das er trollt also ist jeder Hinweis darauf schonmal überflüssig, was hilft ist entweder ihn selber zu trollen oder halt, falls möglich, zu kicken bevor er größeren Schaden anrichtet. Der Beleidigungs Troll wird am besten einfach im Chat gebannt wenn er euch damit auf die Nerven geht, es ist wirklich einfach.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Auch ohne diesen expliziten Verweis würde kein vernünftiger Mensch jemals auf die Idee kommen können, dass die Artikelschreiber diskriminierende Ansichten bezüglich der koreanischen Spielerschaft hegen würden.



seh ich anders.
der autor erklärt hier richtigerweise, weshalb er (süd-) korea als beispiel heranzieht, was man zunächst nämlich durchaus befremdlich finden kann. viel naheliegender wäre es für ein deutsches magazin doch eigentlich, die hiesige szene zu beleuchten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> seh ich anders.
> der autor erklärt hier richtigerweise, weshalb er (süd-) korea als beispiel heranzieht, was man zunächst nämlich durchaus befremdlich finden kann. viel naheliegender wäre es für ein deutsches magazin doch eigentlich, die hiesige szene zu beleuchten.


Die Betonung lag auf *vernünftig 😋*

Dieses Posts nach etwas zu durchpflügen um "etwas falsch verstehen zu wollen" um dort anzusetzen oder schlimmstenfalls "irgendetwas in seinem Wahn hineinzuinterpretieren" was da nicht steht, ist mMn ebenfalls toxisch.

Solche Auswüchse tragen auch nicht zu mit einem gesunden Miteinander bei. 🤨


----------



## Bonkic (26. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Betonung lag auf *vernünftig 😋*
> 
> Dieses Posts nach etwas zu durchpflügen um "etwas falsch verstehen zu wollen" um dort anzusetzen oder schlimmstenfalls "irgendetwas in seinem Wahn" hineinzuinterpretieren" was da nicht steht, ist mMn ebenfalls toxisch.



dann sind wir wohl unterschiedlicher meinung. soll vorkommen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## matrixfehler (26. Dezember 2021)

Hm, bin gerade über den Abschnitt mit dem Sexismus gestolpert, in dem beschrieben wird dass Frauen angegriffen werden (Frauen seien schlecht in Videospielen) und sexuelle Belästigung, Beleidigungen usw...

Also das hat sich offenbar dramatisch zu früher verändert. In den 200Xer Jahren hatte ich einen CounterStrike(1.6 & Source)Clan und aus meiner Erfahrung waren "Zockerweibchen" (so der damalige Ausdruck dazu) eher selten und WENN man mal ein Zockerweibchen im Clan oder der Bekanntschaft hatte, dann waren die oftmals "die heiligen Kühe" und wurden ausnehmend freundlich behandelt. 

Das scheint sich wirklich dramatisch verändert zu haben...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Hm, bin gerade über den Abschnitt mit dem Sexismus gestolpert, in dem beschrieben wird dass Frauen angegriffen werden (Frauen seien schlecht in Videospielen) und sexuelle Belästigung, Beleidigungen usw...
> 
> Also das hat sich offenbar dramatisch zu früher verändert. In den 200Xer Jahren hatte ich einen CounterStrike(1.6 & Source)Clan und aus meiner Erfahrung waren "Zockerweibchen" (so der damalige Ausdruck dazu) eher selten und WENN man mal ein Zockerweibchen im Clan oder der Bekanntschaft hatte, dann waren die oftmals "die heiligen Kühe" und wurden ausnehmend freundlich behandelt.
> 
> Das scheint sich wirklich dramatisch verändert zu haben...


Mit zunehmender Anzahl ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine davon ein hohen Skill mitbringt natürlich massiv mitgewachsen.
Und wenn das eigene Können halt nicht mehr langt setzen primär nicht gefestigte zumeist junge Leute halt dort an wo es weh tut "um zu gewinnen" das weibliche Geschlecht reagiert da auch gerne mal emotieller.

Wenn die Spiegertypinnen weg sind ist der Weg ja wieder frei. 🤔



Bonkic schrieb:


> dann sind wir wohl unterschiedlicher meinung. soll vorkommen. 🤷‍♂️


Oha 😲
Das war jetzt nicht auf Deinen Post gemünzt ... mir fällt gerade auf das es in dem Zusammenhang so klingen dürfte/könnte.😕

Ich wollte nur meinen Missmut über diese mMn ebenfalls toxische Form ebenfalls zur Sprache bringen.
Man muß nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. 😉


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dieses Posts nach etwas zu durchpflügen um "etwas falsch verstehen zu wollen" um dort anzusetzen oder schlimmstenfalls "irgendetwas in seinem Wahn hineinzuinterpretieren" was da nicht steht, ist mMn ebenfalls toxisch.


Tatsächlich ein Punkt, der mit in den eigentlich weniger toxischen Communitys auch immer häufiger auffällt und bei mir immer wieder für schlechte Stimmung sorgt. Manche Leute lesen/verstehen nur das, was sie verstehen wollen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Manche Leute lesen/verstehen nur das, was sie verstehen wollen.


Genau das meinte ich !
Schön auf den Punkt gebracht. 😉


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Dezember 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Täter könnte ich hier und da einige Gegenbeispiele bringen oder relativieren.


Podcast dazu nächstes Jahr=?  Wäre doch ein spannendes Thema, was denkst du?
Als aktiver Täter wäre ich auch als Antagonist verfügbar um alles(!) hier geschriebene vollumfänglich zu relativeren 



Bonkic schrieb:


> viel naheliegender wäre es für ein deutsches magazin doch eigentlich, die hiesige szene zu beleuchten.


Sind nur knapp 35 Millionen Gamer in DE^^
SZ hatte letztes Jahr glaube ich einen Artikel dazu online.
Ging aber nicht zu sehr ins Detail, war mehr ein Übersicht allgemeiner Natur.
Der PCG Artikel bietet da schon deutlich mehr Informationsgehalt. 👍


----------



## MarcHammel (26. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> seh ich anders.
> der autor erklärt hier richtigerweise, weshalb er (süd-) korea als beispiel heranzieht, was man zunächst nämlich durchaus befremdlich finden kann. viel naheliegender wäre es für ein deutsches magazin doch eigentlich, die hiesige szene zu beleuchten.


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hast du da vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden?  

Eine Erklärung, warum man Südkorea als Beispiel heran zieht, ist vollkommen okay. @arrgh ging es um etwas anderes. Nämlich um den voran gegangenen Verweis, dass man ja niemandem auf die Füße treten will. Und dass das überhaupt nötig ist, ist durchaus problematisch.


----------



## ViktorEippert (26. Dezember 2021)

Es ist wirklich immer wieder bitter und absolut frustrierend, wie viel Hass und Toxizität im Internet allgemein und in Games im Speziellen an den Tag gelegt wird. Und das auch eben nicht nur von pubertären Kids o.Ä. sondern auch viel zu oft von erwachsenen Menschen, die es besser wissen müssten. Das schadet nicht nur den Betroffenen (was auf jeden Fall das Schlimmste an der Sache ist), es rückt die gesammte Gaming-Community auch immer wieder in eine schlechtes Licht.

Damit sich das langfristig bessert, muss imo systematisch etwas dagegen getan werden. Gegen Einzelne vorzugehen ist natürlich absolut wichtig, aber das wird das Problem leider nicht aus der Welt schaffen. Wir müssen als komplette Gesellschaft besser werden. Vielleicht wäre es auch nötig, digitale Sozialkompetenz zu lehren. Ich habe das Gefühl, zu viele Eltern haben diese Themen nicht in nötiger Ernsthaftigkeit auf dem Schirm bzw. haben diese Werte selbst nicht vermittelt bekommen, weil das Netz natürlich noch nicht so lange zum Alltag gehört.


----------



## Thornin (26. Dezember 2021)

Danke für diesen (seit längerer Zeit schmerzlich vermissten) ernsthaften Artikel, evtl. besinnt ihr euch (PcGames) damit wieder auf Qualität in euren Beiträgen und treibt nicht mehr jede unwichtige Sau durchs Onlinedorf.


----------



## MrFob (26. Dezember 2021)

Guter Artikel zu einem schwierigen Thema.
Ich persoenlich gehoere auch der resignierenden Fraktion, die am ehesten sagt "ignorier die Idioten und nimm dir Kommentare aus dem Internet einfach nicht zu Herzen". Aber klar, gerade wenn man viel online unterwegs ist kann eine toxische Szene schon sehr nerven. Und ich spiele sowieso praktisch nie online, insofern habe ich kaum Kontakt zu solchen Geschichten.

Ich will nur vielleicht noch anbringen, dass das Problem natuerlich nicht nur auf die Gamer Szene beschraenkt ist. Klar, dort macht es sicherlich mit am meisten aus, weill eben so viel online Kommuniziert werden muss, aber auch ausserhalb der Spiele sieht es ja auf social media Plattformen oft nicht viel besser aus. Insofern ist das sicher ein Problem, dass (online) Spieler besonders betrifft, ist aber nicht wirkllich eines, dass von dieser speziellen Community ausgeht wuerde ich sagen. Ist halt eher ein online Phaenomen, als ein Gamer Phaenomen.


----------



## 1xok (26. Dezember 2021)

Man sollte manche Spiele einfach nicht alleine spielen. Mit solchen Artikeln kann man sich dem Problem nähern, aber ändern wird sich dadurch nichts.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich CSGO überhaupt spielen würde, wenn das MM nicht so eine Tombola wäre. Es ist interessant, was einem da alles begegnet.  Die meisten Mitspieler sind völlig okay, wenn man über das ein oder andere Schimpfwort großzügig hinweg sieht.

Ansonsten gilt: zwei gewinnt. Bei Spielen wie CSGO ist es schlicht unmöglich ein erfahrendes Duo fertig zu machen. Vielmehr muss man selber aufpassen, dass man es nicht übertreibt. Leute, die mich oder meinen Mate beleidigen oder verbal inakzeptables Verhalten an den Tag legen, werden erst einmal gestummt. Wenn das nicht reicht, gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten die andere Seite nonverbal aus dem Spiel zu ekeln oder es ihr zumindest gründlich zu versauen. Und ehrlich gesagt, auch das kann Spaß machen. Es sollte aber der letzte Schritt sein, wenn sonst nichts hilft.

Tabu sind natürlich Kinder. Die genießen Narrenfreiheit, wenngleich ich auch diese stumme. Aber von jemandem, der den Stimmbruch doch sehr deutlich hinter sich hat, müssen wir uns nicht jede Unverschämtheit gefallen lassen.

Was da über den Voice-Chat kommt ist einfach gegen jede Vereinbarung und Bedarf einer prompten Reaktion. Und sei es, dass man sich gemeinsam über die Idioten kaputt lacht. So verstehe ich auch die OMG Videos. Das ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit damit umzugehen. Erfordert aber einen wesentlich größeren Aufwand. Und man ist in der Situation trotzdem alleine gewesen.


----------



## Jojo106 (26. Dezember 2021)

Für mich war das der Grund mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich habe seit der Alpha gespielt und habe jetzt vor ungefähr einem Jahr aufgehört. Zwar war die Community schon seit Jahren Großteils unfreundlich bis assozial, aber es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Die letzten Jahr habe ich die meiste Zeit nur noch alleine gespielt, weil ich gar nicht mehr im Chat kommuniziert habe, da man i.d.R. eh nur dumme Antworten bekommt.


----------



## arrgh (26. Dezember 2021)

Jojo106 schrieb:


> Für mich war das der Grund mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich habe seit der Alpha gespielt und habe jetzt vor ungefähr einem Jahr aufgehört. Zwar war die Community schon seit Jahren Großteils unfreundlich bis assozial, aber es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Die letzten Jahr habe ich die meiste Zeit nur noch alleine gespielt, weil ich gar nicht mehr im Chat kommuniziert habe, da man i.d.R. eh nur dumme Antworten bekommt.


Bei mir war auch WoW der ausschlaggebende Punkt, um den Multiplayer mal sein zu lassen. Allerdings meine ich damit World of Warships . In einer von fünf Runden hatte man immer den obligatorischen Idioten vom Dienst an seiner Seite, der gleich zu Beginn des Spiels ein paar Begrüßungs-Torpedos in deine Richtung verschoss.

Darüber habe ich mich eigentlich nie sonderlich aufgeregt, allerdings kam dann irgendwann der Moment, an dem ich für mich beschloss, dass ich mir das nicht mehr unbedingt geben muss. Seitdem spiele ich eigentlich nur noch Singleplayer.


----------



## Basileukum (26. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ja n langer Artikel mit viel Inhalt aus verschiedenen Richtungen, erstmal danke, das ist teilweise recht lesenswert.

Sind wir ehrlich, gibt es "toxisches Verhalten" in der analogen Welt und auch schon seit es das Netz gibt, leider wurde dieses eben auch schlimmer. Gerade in Spielen ist es normal beizeiten für seine Defizite beschimpft zu werden, was früher halt mal hier und mal da vorkam scheint nun öfters auch die Regel zu sein. Allerdings kann einem das egal sein, gerade wer seinen Spaß haben will, der neigt eh zum Singleplayerspiel.

Leider werden auch hier mal wieder Probleme verwoben. Gerade bei der Analyse, daß besonders Schwarze, LGBT und Frauen betroffen sind, sehen wir eher eine politische Dimension. Oder kurz, die woken Hansel wollen sich halt wieder mal wichtig machen. Denn wenn ich WoW oder GTA5 online zocke, dann sehe ich nicht, ob das eine Frau ist, ob der Mitspieler schwarz ist oder transbinärschwullesbisch irgendwas.

Anbei versucht man hier auch Gruppierungen in einen Topf zu schmeißen, welche rein garnichts miteinander zu tun haben. Einfach der Ideologie halber, damit man eine gewisse Masse zum Rabatz machen hat. Frauen sind KEINE Minderheit, sondern knapp 4 MILLIARDEN. Schwarze sind KEINE Minderheit sondern über 1,1 MILLIARDEN Menschen.  So jedenfalls die offiziellen Zahlen. Und LGBT, die dürften wirklich eine Minderheit sein, man spricht hier in Deutschland von ca. 7,5%, ein klarer Anfall von medialer Überrepräsentation im Gemisch mit Größenwahn, 0,75% trifft es da schon eher, wenn überhaupt. Aber das führt uns zuweit vom Thema weg.

Zum Ende muß man sagen, daß im Artikel eben richtig erwähnt wurde, daß das Netz ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft(en) ist. Und gerade die westliche Gesellschaft oder die westlich geprägten Gesellschaften auf der Welt sind eben darauf angelegt extrem zu degenerieren. Das rührt mächtig Stress im Zusammenleben ein, wir feiern aber unseren "way of life" ab und exportieren diesen mit Kriegen in alle Herren Länder. Wer weniger Hass im Netz will, braucht mehr Ordnung in den Gesellschaften. Langweilige Werte wie Zucht, Ordnung, Sauberkeit, Heimat und Kultur sollen da nicht schaden, zusammen mit der Erkenntnis das eben nicht "everything goes" was einem gerade als Hirnfurz im selbigen herumfährt oder meist von ideologischen Einpeitschern dort hineingepreßt wird.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Dezember 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Guter Artikel!
> Als ehemaliger Täter könnte ich hier und da einige Gegenbeispiele bringen oder relativieren. Aber das ist unnötig.
> Insgesamt hast hast du das Thema sehr gut behandelt.
> Weiter so!



"Als ehemaliger Täter".. ?

Zybba, what's up?  

Kenne ich ja gar nicht, welche schmutzigen Stories hast du uns verheimlicht? 

(Sag doch gleich ich hab mal wieder nicht zugehört.)

Special incoming, Seelenstriptease 4 Stunden lang! 



arrgh schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch WoW der ausschlaggebende Punkt, um den Multiplayer mal sein zu lassen. Allerdings meine ich damit World of Warships . In einer von fünf Runden hatte man immer den obligatorischen Idioten vom Dienst an seiner Seite, der gleich zu Beginn des Spiels ein paar Begrüßungs-Torpedos in deine Richtung verschoss.
> 
> Darüber habe ich mich eigentlich nie sonderlich aufgeregt, allerdings kam dann irgendwann der Moment, an dem ich für mich beschloss, dass ich mir das nicht mehr unbedingt geben muss. Seitdem spiele ich eigentlich nur noch Singleplayer.



Die hat man immer mal wieder da und manchmal entsprechend gelaunte Leute im Chat.. aber das empfinde ich eher noch als harmlos. Auch in Battlefield hat man immer mal jemanden der pauschal Leute im Textchat beleidigt oder dich persönlich angeht wenn er nicht will dass du mit ihm zusammen in einem Fahrzeug bist.. aber das greift mich jetzt noch nicht an, das ist ja noch weit, weit, weit weg von dem was da manch andere Leute zelebrieren, da wird es dann richtig ekelhaft, vor allem wenn dann auch noch Voicechat eine Rolle spielt.

Jeder hat da seine Grenze denke ich, aber den obligatorischen vereinzelten Troll sollte man schon aushalten können - ohne sein Verhalten gutzuheißen oder das zu relativieren - aber ein bißchen Resilienz gehört im Leben halt schon dazu, gilt ja auch für alle anderen Bereiche.

Gibt aber wie gesagt natürlich dann Dimensionen da muss man sagen "Genug ist genug.. und in die Nähe des stinkenden Haufens gehe ich nicht ran selbst wenn man mich dafür bezahlen würde.."


----------



## moo21 (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube es ist im Grunde ganz einfach: viele Menschen sind dumm und besitzen keinerlei Empathie. Das Internet ist bei all seinen Vorteilen einfach ein Medium, das es solchen Leuten besonders einfach macht, ihre Dummheit kundzutun.


----------



## arrgh (26. Dezember 2021)

moo21 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist im Grunde ganz einfach: viele Menschen sind dumm und besitzen keinerlei Empathie. Das Internet ist bei all seinen Vorteilen einfach ein Medium, das es solchen Leuten besonders einfach macht, ihre Dummheit kundzutun.


Dem muss man wahrscheinlich beipflichten.


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2021)

Beim Zocken bin ich von dem Thema quasi nicht betroffen, da mir Multiplayer-Games zu stressig sind. Ich vermute allerdings, dass die Enthemmung psychologisch zu einem Großteil auf des Fehlen des Gesichts des Gegenübers beruht. Der Mensch ist normalerweise sozial und empathisch. Wenn man den Gegenüber allerdings nicht sieht, werden diese Grundmechanismen eher ausgekoppelt.


Basileukum schrieb:


> Leider werden auch hier mal wieder Probleme verwoben. Gerade bei der Analyse, daß besonders Schwarze, LGBT und Frauen betroffen sind, sehen wir eher eine politische Dimension. Oder kurz, die woken Hansel wollen sich halt wieder mal wichtig machen. Denn wenn ich WoW oder GTA5 online zocke, dann sehe ich nicht, ob das eine Frau ist, ob der Mitspieler schwarz ist oder transbinärschwullesbisch irgendwas.


Das ist schon ziemlich unverschämt, hier Teile der Befragten als Lügner oder Selbstdarsteller zu diffamieren. Zumindest Frauen würdest Du im Normalfall im Voicechat oder parallel laufenden Teamspeak als solche erkennen. Und es mag ja auch abseits des Spiels selber dann (virtuelle) Treffen des Teams oder Clans geben, bei denen es sich dann nicht mehr verheimlichen lässt.

Die jüngsten Szenen im Fussball zeigen (leider mal wieder), dass die "woken Hansel" den Finger hier in sehr existente Wunden legen. Nur weil Du kein Bock auf das Thema hast, heißt es nicht, dass es dieses Problem nicht gibt und hier dringend was gemacht werden muss. Das nicht alles, was im Namen der Diversität geschieht wirklich zielführend ist, sei mal dahingestellt.



Basileukum schrieb:


> Anbei versucht man hier auch Gruppierungen in einen Topf zu schmeißen, welche rein garnichts miteinander zu tun haben. Einfach der Ideologie halber, damit man eine gewisse Masse zum Rabatz machen hat. Frauen sind KEINE Minderheit, sondern knapp 4 MILLIARDEN. Schwarze sind KEINE Minderheit sondern über 1,1 MILLIARDEN Menschen.  So jedenfalls die offiziellen Zahlen. Und LGBT, die dürften wirklich eine Minderheit sein, man spricht hier in Deutschland von ca. 7,5%, ein klarer Anfall von medialer Überrepräsentation im Gemisch mit Größenwahn, 0,75% trifft es da schon eher, wenn überhaupt. Aber das führt uns zuweit vom Thema weg.



Äh... und Deine höchstwissenschaftliche These ist nun, dass weil es ganze 4 Milliarden Frauen gibt, die in der Umfrage beteiligten Frauen unmöglich frauenfeindliches, toxisches Verhalten beim Gaming erlebt haben können? Oder geht es darum, dass das nicht hätte gefragt werden dürfen? Oder das man keine Frauen hätte befragen dürfen?

Und die mediale Überrepräsentation hier sind jetzt 4 Sätze dazu in einem vierseitigen Artikel?



Basileukum schrieb:


> Zum Ende muß man sagen, daß im Artikel eben richtig erwähnt wurde, daß das Netz ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft(en) ist. Und gerade die westliche Gesellschaft oder die westlich geprägten Gesellschaften auf der Welt sind eben darauf angelegt extrem zu degenerieren. Das rührt mächtig Stress im Zusammenleben ein, wir feiern aber unseren "way of life" ab und exportieren diesen mit Kriegen in alle Herren Länder. *Wer weniger Hass im Netz will, braucht mehr Ordnung in den Gesellschaften. Langweilige Werte wie Zucht, Ordnung, Sauberkeit, Heimat und Kultur sollen da nicht schaden, zusammen mit der Erkenntnis das eben nicht "everything goes" was einem gerade als Hirnfurz im selbigen herumfährt oder meist von ideologischen Einpeitschern dort hineingepreßt wird.*



Schön einstudiert für den nächsten AFD-Parteitag!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Dezember 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich vermute allerdings, dass die Enthemmung psychologisch zu einem Großteil auf des Fehlen des Gesichts des Gegenübers beruht. *Der Mensch ist normalerweise sozial und empathisch*. Wenn man den Gegenüber allerdings nicht sieht, werden diese Grundmechanismen eher ausgekoppelt.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, es gibt gefühlt zunehmend asoziale Tendenzen, die einen das auch gnadenlos mitten ins Gesicht drücken wenn sie vor Einem stehen.
Respekt vor Polizisten die ganz normal ihren Job machen z.B. ist da nur ein bekannteres Thema, oder schau mal das Verhalten diverser Querdenker an.

Andernfalls könnte man die natürlich als nicht Normal betrachten ... insofern passt es dann wieder. 😅


----------



## weazz1980 (27. Dezember 2021)

ViktorEippert schrieb:


> Wir müssen als komplette Gesellschaft besser werden. Vielleicht wäre es auch nötig, digitale Sozialkompetenz zu lehren. Ich habe das Gefühl, zu viele Eltern haben diese Themen nicht in nötiger Ernsthaftigkeit auf dem Schirm bzw. haben diese Werte selbst nicht vermittelt bekommen, weil das Netz natürlich noch nicht so lange zum Alltag gehört.


Wir alle wissen ja: "Das Internet ist für uns Alle Neuland!". 😂

Aber jetzt mal Ernsthaft... Es wird immer Idioten geben, man wird Sie nie vollständig loswerden, manche Leute werden immer versuchen die Schwachen auszunutzen oder zu erniedrigen, wenn 10 geben versucht sich einer zu bereichern... es war immer so und wird immer so bleiben!

Es kommt auch immer auf das Spiel an... FF14 z. B. hat eine bombastische Community mit vielen Frauen und einer sehr lockeren, netten Atmosphäre... bei CS oder Fortnite z. B. genau das Gegenteil.

Ich habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen in Spielen eher "verehrt" wurden... also denen wurden Sachen geschenkt, Dinge gezeigt, gezogen, geholfen usw... ich hatte pers. nie den Fall, dass eine Frau dumm angegangen wurde oder so... aber kommt mit Sicherheit auch vor, ist ja im echten Leben auch nicht anders. Wie viele Frauen werden in Bars dumm angemacht?


----------



## XashDE (27. Dezember 2021)

So schlimm die Sache auch ist, so falsch sind aber auf der anderen Seite Reaktionen wie "Chat deaktivieren" oder, wie Riot, "Negatives in Positives umschreiben".
Klar ist im ersten Moment damit ein negativer Part verschwunden aber das Problem bleibt weiter bestehen und nur verlagert. Zudem nimmt man einem Grossteil der Community dadurch die Möglichkeit zu interagieren - ein Hauptbestandteil des Spiels!
Aber das ist leider ein generelles Problem in der Gesellschaft und ihren Regeln. Wegen idiotischen Minderheiten wird die Mehrheit kollektiv bestraft.

Ein Punkt der früher deutlich häufiger vorhanden war und auch geholfen hatte (gerade in MMOs) waren GMs (GameMaster) die aktiv anwesend waren und handelten. Sowas ist heutzutage ja schon eine Publicity Aktion und wird gross breitgetreten in den entsprechenden Medien. Das finde ich schade. JEDER Server sollte mehere GMs haben, das sind unerhebliche Kosten für die Betreiber die sich im Endeffekt sehr positiv bemerkbar machen für alle.

Des weiteren haben wir aber aktuell auch das Problem das die Strafen inzwischen fast schon random rausgehauen werden nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat oder gerade nicht dem gewünschten Mainstream entspricht (siehe aktuelle twitter Bans oder aber die Sperrung von Accounts einiger Forza 5 Spieler wegen "Taten" die nichtmal welche waren oder zB der Ban des Accounts von Kyle Rittenhouse).
Die Balance ist total hinüber und die Extreme nehmen in jeder Richtung zu - leider.

Wie schön waren die Zeiten in denen Bot-Trains und ein "Fuck off" das einzige Problem in Onlinespielen waren...


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, es gibt gefühlt zunehmend asoziale Tendenzen, die einen das auch gnadenlos mitten ins Gesicht drücken wenn sie vor Einem stehen.
> Respekt vor Polizisten die ganz normal ihren Job machen z.B. ist da nur ein bekannteres Thema, oder schau mal das Verhalten diverser Querdenker an.
> 
> Andernfalls könnte man die natürlich als nicht Normal betrachten ... insofern passt es dann wieder. 😅



Für die allermeisten Menschen gilt das noch. Dass die, die jetzt noch als Querdenker rummarschieren, sich immer weiter radikalisieren steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber hier reden wir von wenigen Tausend aus 85 Millionen.



XashDE schrieb:


> Des weiteren haben wir aber aktuell auch das Problem das die Strafen inzwischen fast schon random rausgehauen werden *nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat oder gerade nicht dem gewünschten Mainstream entspricht* (siehe aktuelle twitter Bans oder aber die Sperrung von Accounts einiger Forza 5 Spieler wegen "Taten" die nichtmal welche waren oder *zB der Ban des Accounts von Kyle Rittenhouse*).
> Die Balance ist total hinüber und die Extreme nehmen in jeder Richtung zu - leider.



Öhmm... welchen Account genau meinst Du? 

Und Kyle Rittenhouse hat ein klitzekleines bisschen mehr gemacht als dem gerade gewünschten Mainstream nicht zu entsprechen, oder?


----------



## Frullo (27. Dezember 2021)

Guter Artikel, danke dafür - auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht überall die Meinung bzw. die Schlussfolgerungen der Schreiber teile.

Vorweg: Natürlich hat der Schutz der Opfer oberste Priorität, aber ob dieser (hauptsächlich) dadurch erreicht werden kann, dass die toxischen Elemente entfernt werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln - die sind ja dann nicht "eliminiert", sondern lediglich "verlagert" - sie werden ihre Toxizität einfach woanders ausleben. Und wenn dann mal wirklich jedes Spiel, jedes Forum und jedes sonstige soziale Medium narrensicheren Schutz vor Toxizität bietet (ob das überhaupt möglich wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt), dann werden sich diese Ausgeschlossenen einfach zusammenrotten und... das Kapitol stürmen (als Beispiel). Ist eigentlich wie mit dem Laubbläser: Das Laub mag nicht mehr auf dem eigenen Gehweg liegen, aber es ist noch da. Es zum PaL (Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis: *P*roblem *a*nderer *L*eute) zu machen hilft mittel- bis langfristig nicht, weil es lediglich Symptombekämpfung darstellt.

Den Opfern sollte zudem auch so geholfen werden, dass ihnen verdeutlicht wird, dass es sich dabei keineswegs um einen permanenten Status handelt bzw. handeln muss, sondern dass sie auch aus eigener Kraft aus der Opferrolle treten können (vielleicht sogar müssen?) - es gibt nämlich durchaus auch Leute, die vielleicht nicht selbst dazu beigetragen haben, sie in diesen Status zu versetzen, aber durchaus ein Interesse daran haben, sie (möglichst lange?) in diesem Status "festzuhalten". Stichwort: Opferbewirtschaftung. 
In diesem Sinne bedeutet das Zulegen eines dicken Felles nicht zwangsläufig, dass man bereit sein muss, jeden Müll zu schlucken der einem entgegengeworfen wird, sondern dass man ein genug grosses Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstbewusstsein entwickelt, diesen (Müll) als das zu erkennen, was er eigentlich ist: Ein Zeichen der Schwäche des Gegenübers, der den Müll ausgesondert hat.

Eines ist sicher: Jeder muss sich mal an der eigenen Nase fassen und vor der eigenen Tür kehren: Ich bin früher hier im Forum auch gerne und impulsiv auf Flamewars eingestiegen, bei denen mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Argumente längst persönlichen Attacken gewichen waren. Aber irgendwann ist mir der dadurch entstehende Spassfaktor abhanden gekommen: Es ist ja eigentlich nur ein Hochschaukeln, bei dem am Schluss ja doch keiner "gewinnt" oder wirklich etwas davon hat.

Wie dem auch sei: Eine Patentlösung scheint es bis jetzt nicht zu geben, leider...


----------



## Chroom (27. Dezember 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> ........


Bei diesem Thema hier ist ja auch ein Bild von Hr. Rainer Winkler abgebildet und ein User hat zu seiner Person ja auch einen Link  zu einem Artikel  von Hr. Lobo gepostet, der bei seiner Darstellung aber gleich sämtliche Fakten weglässt und auch die Staatsanwaltschaft als Hater bezeichnet nur um ihn eindeutig  als Opfer erscheinen zu lassen, dass gar keine Möglichkeit hatte diesem zu entkommen.
Wenn man sich aber andere Artikel zu dem Thema durchliest, kann man durchaus auch zu der Meinung kommen das seine Opferrolle teilweise selbst gewählt und auch provoziert wurde, was aber keineswegs die teils echt heftigen und unschönen Aktionen gegen ihn rechtfertigen.

Zum Thema selber möchte ich noch schreiben, dass gewisse Mechaniken/Systeme  in Spielen (rio,details,reccount usw.) toxisches Verhalten  sicher nicht gewollt aber auch noch zusätzlich befeuern.
In der vielen Zeit die ich bis jetzt in FF14 verbracht habe, dass auf solche Zusatzprogramme komplett verzichtet, ist mir ein solches Verhalten noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## fud1974 (27. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen in Spielen eher "verehrt" wurden... also denen wurden Sachen geschenkt, Dinge gezeigt, gezogen, geholfen usw... ich hatte pers. nie den Fall, dass eine Frau dumm angegangen wurde oder so...



Das habe ich jetzt hier schon wiederholt gelesen.. jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist das ein "wünschenswertes" Verhalten? Ist das "verehren" nicht schon eher als aufdringlich zu bewerten? 

Sicherlich muss man da auch wieder unterscheiden.. aber mir kommt das schon etwas seltsam vor.

Ich bin nunmal keine Frau, aber für mich wäre das eher unangenehm... eigentlich will man doch nur das gleiche machen und gleich behandelt werden wie alle anderen?

Mag nun auch Leute geben denen das angenehm ist.. wer weiß, wie gesagt, einzelne Fälle sind zu unterscheiden, aber ich hab bei diesen "Verehrungs" Geschichten immer ein komisches Gefühl...


----------



## arrgh (27. Dezember 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt hier schon wiederholt gelesen.. jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist das ein "wünschenswertes" Verhalten? Ist das "verehren" nicht schon eher als aufdringlich zu bewerten?


Sehe ich auch so. Im Grunde genommen ist es ja aber auch ein selbsterniedrigendes Verhalten, immerhin benimmt man sich wie ein sabbernder Hund.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hast du da vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden?



hm, den eindruck hatte ich nicht. aber seis drum, alllzu lange sollte man sich dann auch nicht mit diesem einen satz aufhalten. 🤷‍♂️



			
				moo21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es ist im Grunde ganz einfach: viele Menschen sind dumm und besitzen keinerlei Empathie. Das Internet ist bei all seinen Vorteilen einfach ein Medium, das es solchen Leuten besonders einfach macht, ihre Dummheit kundzutun.



ich befürchte, so einfach ist es leider nicht. zumal es ja quasi bedeuten würde, dass man da eh nix machen könne. nicht dass ich ne tolle lösung parat hätte, gar nicht, aber kapitulieren solllten wir dann doch nicht so schnell vor dem problem. 

bei game two ist mir zufällig (?) gerade heute eine recht interessante folge von press select zum thema sexismus über den weg gelaufen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-mMaCIAR2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


schon unfassbar, was sich frauen da regelmäßig anhören / lesen dürfen. mit dickem fell ist es da wohl kaum getan. gleichzeitig, und das finde ich durchaus wichtig zu erwähnen, wird mehrfach klargestellt, dass es nur eine kleine minderheit (an "männern") ist, die da regelmäßig über die stränge schlägt, also keinesfallls der mehrheit oder gar alle. sexismus ist natürlich nur ein aspekt des ganzen themas, aber bestimmt nicht der unwichtigste.


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Podcast dazu nächstes Jahr=?  Wäre doch ein spannendes Thema, was denkst du?


Muß ich mal drüber nachdenken.

@fud1974 
Ich hab DOTA2 gespielt, war ambitioniert und dachte lange ich wüsste alles besser. 
War auf jeden Fall eine toxische Mischung und hat sich öfter mal entladen.


----------



## Strauchritter (27. Dezember 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Muß ich mal drüber nachdenken.


Hab ich auch schon, denke wir bekämen kein wirklich sinnvolles Ensemble zustande.(?)
3-4 Dudes welche zwo Stunden erzählen sie ihnen ist das ja noch nie passiert, glaube zu dem Thema habe zumindest ich weniger Konstruktives beizutragen als ursprünglich gedacht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon unfassbar, was sich frauen da regelmäßig anhören / lesen dürfen. mit dickem fell ist es da wohl kaum getan. gleichzeitig, und das finde ich durchaus wichtig zu erwähnen, wird mehrfach klargestellt, dass es nur eine kleine minderheit (an "männern") ist, die da regelmäßig über die stränge schlägt, also keinesfallls der mehrheit oder gar alle. sexismus ist natürlich nur ein aspekt des ganzen themas, aber bestimmt nicht der unwichtigste.


Jo, aber auch sehr bedingt ... in vielen MMO in Gilden mit (geistig) reiferen Publikum (z.B. Fungilden) wird man das wahrscheinlich nie erleben.


----------



## weazz1980 (28. Dezember 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt hier schon wiederholt gelesen.. jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist das ein "wünschenswertes" Verhalten? Ist das "verehren" nicht schon eher als aufdringlich zu bewerten?
> 
> Sicherlich muss man da auch wieder unterscheiden.. aber mir kommt das schon etwas seltsam vor.
> 
> ...



Naja, die eine Frau mag das, die andere nicht. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass manche Frauen das nicht möchten.

Aber als kurzes Beispiel, wie es damals in der Gilde ablief: Ich kam Online, suchte eine Gruppe, wohl gemerkt als Tank... keiner hatte Lust...

2 Minuten später kam Frau X online und fragte mit ihrem DD! ob jemand Lust hat einen Dungeon zu laufen und mind. 5 Leute haben sofort geschrieben: Ja, hier, lad ein, bla blub...

Und es lag NICHT an der Klasse, soviel kann ich euch sagen.

Wenn Frauen dumm angemacht werden, wird das allgemeine Alter dieser Community wohl eher im niedrigeren Bereich angesiedelt sein...


----------



## AlBundyFan (28. Dezember 2021)

ich denke da anders: "Normale Person + Anonymität + Zuschauerschaft = Totaler Vollidiot" ist falsch - denn dann müßten 100% der onlinespieler sich so verhalten.

mMn heisst es: im kopf ein a-loch + Anonymität + Zuseherschaft = den wahren Charakter zeigen"
dasselbe gilt z.b. für besoffene die dann ausfällig werden.

der a-loch-charakter wird nur unterdrückt - aber die umstände zeigen dann, wie man wirklich ist.


----------



## -JB- (28. Dezember 2021)

Man merkt beim lesen sehr schnell, wieviel Arbeit in diesen Artikel geflossen ist. Toll recherchiert, spannend zu lesen und dazu ein ganz wichtiges Thema. Großes Kompliment, Marc! 

Habe mal 2 der "OMG A GIRL"-Videos geschaut und es ist echt beschämend...


----------



## fud1974 (29. Dezember 2021)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich denke da anders: "Normale Person + Anonymität + Zuschauerschaft = Totaler Vollidiot" ist falsch - denn dann müßten 100% der onlinespieler sich so verhalten.
> 
> mMn heisst es: im kopf ein a-loch + Anonymität + Zuseherschaft = den wahren Charakter zeigen"
> dasselbe gilt z.b. für besoffene die dann ausfällig werden.



Ich habe das eher so aufgefasst, das jede "normale Person" nun mal auch etwas "A-Loch" ist.. und es dann schnell dazu kommt dass die tünne Tünche der Zivilisation abfällt wenn die Umstände passen, wie hier halt die Kommunikation über das Internet.

Man lacht ja immer über Frau Merkels Spruch "das ist für uns alle Neuland"... aber vielleicht war da doch mehr dran als man so dachte. Ob beabsichtigt von ihr oder nicht. Die begleitenden Maßnahmen dass da eine Generation darauf vorbereitet wird dass da eine neue Kommunikationsform mit neuen Herausforderungen ist, fanden nie in ausreichenden Maße statt, weder durch Elternhäuser noch durch andere "formende" Einrichtungen (und es traf ja auch Leute die waren schon aus dem Alter raus wo man sich noch im "formenden" Alter befand). 

Ging ja auch (zu) schnell. Generell hat die Gesellschaft mit "schnellen" Veränderungen (und das können durchaus mehrere Jahre sein) ein Problem.. und wenn man mal übelegt wie das Leben prä-Internet, prä-Social-Media usw. aussah, waren die Änderungen massiv, da hat sich vieles massiv geändert, solche Veränderungen passieren nur normalerweise innerhalb von (technischen, sozialen) Revolutionen.. aber so richtig bewusst geworden ist uns das wohl nie dass das eine Revolution war.

Da war dann Wildwuchs, und die Folgen zeigen sich dann halt.


----------



## Martina (29. Dezember 2021)

Es ist doch nicht nur in Spielen so. Auch hier schlägt einem der Hass schon mal entgegen wenn man "anders" ist.
Was nicht in die eigene "kleine" Welt passt, wird halt runtergemacht.


----------

